# Difference bewteen IUI and IVF? ~



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Im on my first cycle of IUI - 1st scan i 2 days and people at work keep asking what the difference is in IUI and IVF as when I explain what I am doing with IUI then seem to think oh its IVF.

What is the difference?


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi there!

Well in very simple terms with IUI your eggs are left where they are and the sperm is injected into you, hoping to fertilise the egg.  With IVF the eggs are removed from you and attempted fertilisation takes place outside the body and then the eggs are put back in.

There is more to IVF than that really but that is the simplest way to explain it!

HTH,

Minkey x


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Thank you I now know what to say


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

IUI basically means that you're still trying naturally to some extent in that it follows your natural ovulation (or in some cases, you take meds to induce ovulation)...the sperm is then injected directly up into womb, as close to tubes as possible. It's far less invasive and more "natural". You would usually only produce between 1-3 or 4 follicles (and subsequently eggs) with IUI (depending on whether natural or medicated cycle)

With IVF it's much more invasive...lots of drugs to encourage your ovaries to produce many eggs (I had 21 follicles & 10 eggs collected first ivf and then 28 follicles with 19 eggs collected with 2nd ivf, although some women may have quite a few less than that, depends on response to drugs). The eggs are then collected during a minor op and mixed outside the body with the sperm. They are left to fertilise and divide into embryos. You then have an embryo/embryo's returned to the womb.

IVF is obviously quite a bit different from IUI, especially since with IVF you actually have embryo's (not eggs) returned to your womb...with IUI there is an element of nature being allowed to take it's course and have "natural" conception within your body (as opposed to in a petri dish as with IVF !)

Here's links to basic explainations...

IUI

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/40/3/

IVF

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/39/3/

Good luck
Natasha


----------

